# cuenta revoluciones de leds



## porras (Ago 24, 2006)

hola queria pedir haber si me hechabais una mano, quiero fabricar un cuenta revoluciones con leds para el coche. iria conectado a la aguja de las revoluciones en el cuadro aprovechando la corriente variableque se le suministra para que se mueva la aguja.
Yo he pensado en crear un voltimetro de leds ya que el funcionamiento es  muy similar.
El problema es que no tengo mucha idea de componentes y haber si me podiais explicar como hacerlo. un saludo gracias.


----------



## Guille DJ (Ago 25, 2006)

en principio no parece muy dificil tu propuesta mira te dejo un par de proyectitos de vumetros para que vea como va mas o menos y que no son muchos los componentes necesarios para esto, incluso uno de ellos trae la placa de circuito impreso ya diseñada

http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/audio/vumetro2/index.htm

http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/audio/vumetro/index.htm

creo que con eso ya tienes bastante hecho tan solo te queda comprobar el voltage que da la aguja del cuentarevoluciones y adecuarlo a las especificaciones el circuito, que incluso creo que no te hara falta nada,ya de lo que se trata es de ir probando, ve comentandonos como te va el proyecto y los cambios que tengas que hacer que es un proyecto interensante y a muxos les puede gustar.
un saludo


----------

